# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Powikłania w leczeniu złamania kości podudzia. Kiedy odszkodowanie?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry. 

    Dnia 26 lipca podczas meczu zawodnik wszedł we mnie wślizgiem i złamał mi obie kości podudzia.
Lekarze z ZUS-u nie widzą problemu by wystawiać mi dalej zaś. rehabilitacyjne, lecz nie to mnie martwi, problem jest w tym że cały czas odczywam dyskomfort w kolanie miejscu złamania i kostce. 
Gdzie przez kolano miałem wkładany tylko gwóźdź(nie było uszkodzone stwierdzono po RTG). 
Myślę, że gwóźdź którego lekarz prowadzący nie chce mi wyciagnąć po klinicznym zroscie kości nie chce mi się przyjać czy coś. Czemu nadal odczuwam ból? Czy rehabilitacja na którą wysłał mnie ZUS w lutym gdzie nie miałem wcale zrostu kości(był spowolniony zrost przy ustalonej diecie) i nie mogłem mieć zbyt wielu zabiegów wystarczy? 
Czy powinienem starać się o następne sanatorium. Jak powinno wyglądać zakończenie leczenia w którym momencie starać się o odszkodowanie. 

                                                                                Proszę o odpowiedź.  Kuba.

----------

